# Setting fixed IP address (no DHCP)



## taekwondodo (Mar 9, 2007)

Keep having issues with Tivoserver - we've had several power outages over the last month (damn PG&E) and each time the box comes up I need to reset MRV (I believe it's because the box comes up with a different IP address via DHCP each time).

So I would like to fix it's IP address (HDVR2 with PyTivo and the Superpatch). 

How is this "easily" done?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just setup the network again. Your IP addresses inside your network should always be coming from the same subnet (often this is 192.168.1.0, but not always). That and your home router is usually going to be configured to offer a subset of that network from DHCP. Just pick an address that's outside that range. If your router is offering 192.168.1.2 through 192.168.1.100, for example, then use 192.168.1.101. Check your router's configuration and see what range it uses. 

Not many home routers have the ability to use DHCP reservations. But if yours did that would be a good feature to use. That effectively 'reserves' one of the DHCP addresses specifically for a given ethernet device. But, like I said, few residential grade routers support it.


----------



## taekwondodo (Mar 9, 2007)

Understand the home piece - how do I set a fixed config on the HDVR2 side... how do I tell the TiVo not to use DHCP?

- Jeff


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

USUALLY, (I can't think of an example when this wasn't true, but...) when you have network issues related to DHCP IP addresses being reset after a power failure, the problem isn't with MRV. Your Tivo's seek out other tivo's without any outside help and this works well. What usually happens is anything else that requires the user (you) to know what the IP address is gets borked because it now has a new IP address and you don't know what its is. So if the problem is with MRV as you state, you may have some other issues as well

ANYWAY to answer YOUR QUESTION, How do you change from DHCP to static? TWP has a Net Config tab that has a check box for DHCP. Uncheck the box and click submit, make sure that the IP that you assign is in the same subnet as the rest of your network and is outside the range used by DHCP. Check DVR-pedia (see my sig) if you have other questions I'm sure many of them are already answered there. 

Aternately, There is a patch that enables the network setting screen on the tivo using the remote. I think some of the more recent versions of Zipper (actually I think it is in the most recent 6.2a superpatch ICBW) patches the tivoapp to include the network settings on the tivo itself, I can't recall where it is. You might want to poke around your tivo settings screen to see if there is anything there.


----------



## taekwondodo (Mar 9, 2007)

I looked all through my TWP (1.3.1) and could not find a tab labeled "Net Config" - here are the tabs:

Channel Grid Conflict Resolve Folders HiGuide Info Logs Mail Manual Record Search SysAdmin Theme User Interface What's On more... Restart
Backup Channel Prefs Gallery GDchecker Logos MFS MRV Setup Reorder SPs RSS 

I also looked on the settings screen of the TiVo - nothing (shows Audio, Channels, Parental Controls, Phone, Remote Control, Satellite, Suggestions, Video)

I ran the zipper and enhancement script about six weeks ago... has this feature been added since?

Searching the DVR-Pedia does not say how to set the IP address, it just recommends a fixed IP address and some basic net configurations...

TIA,

- Jeff


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

I thought the Zipper has included TWP 2.0.0 for several months now?

In any case, if you want to follow up on what JWT's 2nd option was, go to the tivoapp patch section of DVRpedia here, and you'll see the tivoapp patch he was talking about (Enable Networking for 6.2 or 6.2a). Instructions are included at the top of that page on how to do make the patch. As long as you do this correctly, I think it's easier to maintain the network settings. After you do the patch, you'll find them included with the phone settings.


----------



## taekwondodo (Mar 9, 2007)

sorry - for clarity, I did not run the zipper... I had already upgradted with the PTVnet disks. I just ran the enhancement script. But I believe(d) that the enhancement script is all I need(ed)... correct? And then I ran the Superpatch. Any conflicting issues there?

I will re-run it this weekend.

- Jeff


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Not sure running enhancement scripts on top of ptvnet is the best idea... one doesn't disable/uninstall the other, so now both are installed and probably running. There's a good chance you've got 2 copies of TWP running (not really a good thing, resource-wise). If the copy from the enhancement script is recent enough, it may have started on port 8080 (otherwise, it'd just have aborted)


----------



## taekwondodo (Mar 9, 2007)

Are you sure, because that directly conflicts with this statement, directly from the first paragraph of the enhancement scripts thread (not trying to be a butt, just trying to gain clarity on my problem):

"Attached is an automated script that tweaks and enhances your already-hacked Tivo. This script is included with The Zipper, so you don't need to run it if you've already completed a full Zipper install. If you hacked your Tivo with PTVnet, this script can be installed right over it."


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

hmm... I was fairly certain they used completely different methods for launching hacks (and different locations), but having used neither of them, I may have been mistaken

Of course, in that case, there's still no explanation why your system is running an old TWP version.


----------



## taekwondodo (Mar 9, 2007)

So I upgraded to TWP 2.0 over the weekend (via the TWP2.0 discussion thread/instructions) - still can't find the tab to set fixed IP...

Thanks.

- Jeff


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Google "tivowebplus netconfig" and you can install the module yourself.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> Not sure running enhancement scripts on top of ptvnet is the best idea... one doesn't disable/uninstall the other, so now both are installed and probably running. There's a good chance you've got 2 copies of TWP running (not really a good thing, resource-wise). If the copy from the enhancement script is recent enough, it may have started on port 8080 (otherwise, it'd just have aborted)


Last year I updated the enchancement script to play nice with PTVnet. It detects the PTVnet installation, and prompts you before deleting the conflicting components of PTVnet, like TWP. If the OP doesn't have a newer version of TWP that does the cool auto update download thing, running the enhancement script again will download and install v2.0 of TWP, and cleanly overwrite older versions of other hacks too.


----------



## wkearney (Jan 30, 2008)

taekwondodo said:


> we've had several power outages over the last month (damn PG&E)


And you're really do well to pickup a battery backup unit for the Tivo. It helps avoid all sorts of trouble. Even the low-end units would probably keep the Tivo running long enough to get through most short losses. Beyond just complete loss of power they're also good at dealing with brownouts where the voltage goes too low. The power supplies in a lot of modern gear can 'deal with' this but it does often cause them to generate more heat, and as a result shorten their life.


----------

